# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى المسابقات الثقافية >  >  أعطيك كلمة مفرده و انت تجيب جمعها

## ورده محمديه

*أعطيك كلمة مفرده و انت تجيب جمعها* 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

هذي اللعبه أعجبتني و حبيت أنقلها لكم 

اللعبه هي انك تجيب كلمه و اللي بعدك يجيب جمعها (ورط اللي بعدك )

مثلا أنا أقول طاوله 

و اللي بعدي يقول طاولات 

أكيد فهمتوا اللعبه 

يالله نبدأ اللعبه 

استشوار
ياللا شدو حيلكم مين بيلعب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

يسلمووووووو ع المسابقة الحلوة .. 

استشوارات .. 
اتوقع جمعها ذلك .
إن كان الجمع صحيح بحط المفردة ..
طيب؟

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

استشوارات

----------


## ورده محمديه

_هلا خيوة احساس وحكايه مشكوره وسعدة بتواجدك و  جمع كلمة طيب ـــــــــــــ اطياب_
_ مشكوره خيوه حلم شاعره لا عدمت هالطله_ 
_وانا بحط كلمة (انسان ) واريد جمعها_ 
_اتمنى تفاعل اكثر بالموضوع_ 
_دمتم بود_

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الكلمة إنسان 
نقول الجمع  
ناس و ’أناس

وكمانه   ’أنس

----------


## ريام البراري

*انا اقول جمع انسان هو اناس*
*اتمنى يكون صح*

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

جمع انسان ناس

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ليس لها جمع

----------


## ابو طارق

لها جمع وهي مذكورة بالقرآن الكريم  
وارجوا ان اكون على صواب  
وانا ظننا ان لن تقول الانس والجن على الله كذبا 

سورة الجن  الآية ((5))

----------


## ورده محمديه

((انسان)) ليس لها جمع من جنسها 
مشكورين جميعا على هالطله الحلوه لاعدمت تفاعلكم يارب 
راح احط اليوم ليكم كلمة 
(((عندليب ))) 
واريد جمعها

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


جمعها


عــــنــــادل

----------


## Taka

*وأنا بعد أقول ] عنادل [*

----------


## بنت البلوش

*و بنت البلوش تقول جمعها*
*.. عنادل ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

انين 
مهرشاد
بنت البلوش
مشكورين جواب صحيح
لا عدمتكم يارب  

ماهو جمع كلمة (((عطشان )))

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

عـــطــاشــى

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللعبه مرررررررررررررره حلو بس انا ما اعرف يمكن عطاشا  بحط كلمه حب ههههههههههه

----------


## ابو طارق

*هي  عطاشا * 

*وايضا  عطشانين*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

عطاشى أو عطشى

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

عطاشا

----------


## ورده محمديه

انين
دمعه طفله يتيمه
محمود سعد
ابن محمد وعلي 
مشكورين جميعا على المحاوله بس الجواب الصحيح (((عطشى )))مشكوره خيوه نوارة الدنيا اجابه صحيحه 

اخونا دمعه طفله يتيمه حط كلمه (((الحب ))) ويريد جمعها

----------


## عفاف الهدى

منتهى الجموع

ماليها جمع

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

ماليها جمع

----------


## ريام البراري

مالها جمع كلمة حب لان هي اصلا مو مفرد حتىنجمعها 
شكرا عالموضوع الجميل

----------


## ورده محمديه

عفاف الهدى
ابن محمد وعلي
ريام البراري 
مشكورين على المشاركه وانتظرو الرد على اجاباتكم من التي وضعة الكلمه (الحب )دمعه طفله يتيمه 
ماهو جمع كلمة (((ملقوف)))

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

بالعامية 
ملاقيف

----------


## الدمعة الساكبة

ملقوفين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ملاقيف

----------


## إبتسام السهم

ملاقيف

----------


## فاطمهـ الحبوبه

كلمة(دلة)

----------


## ورده محمديه

نوارة الذنيا
 الدمعه الساكبه
عفاف الهدى
ابتسام السهم 
مشكورين جميعا على المرور العطر لاعدمة هالطله
الاجابه ــــــــــــــ ملاقيف 
دله ـــــــــــــــــــ> ادلال ـــ دلات

----------


## LUCKY

ادلال  
دلات
مسابقه رااائعه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

دليل

----------


## عنيده

يمكن ادلال .. 



يسلمو ع المسابقه .

تحياتي

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

دلات

----------


## ورده محمديه

ما هو جمع كلمة((( بر)))

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ماليها جمع

----------


## ورده محمديه

جمع كلمة بر ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ> براري  



     أجمعو كلمة ..................شطرنج................................ (؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*شطرنج جمعها نفس المفرد*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شطارنجات

----------


## شواطئ شوق

جمع كلمة شطرنج يمكن شطارنج 
ان شاء الله تكون صح

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طاولة

----------


## ورده محمديه

شذى الزهراء ـــــــــــــ  عفاف الهدى
مشكورين على المحاوله وتنوير الصفحه لا عدمتكم 

مشكوره خيوه شواطى شوق اجابتك صحيحه (شطارنج)
منوره خيوه ولا عدمتك

----------


## صوفيا

طاولات



جمع بحر

----------


## شواطئ شوق

جمع بحر بحور

----------


## صوفيا

جمع سلة

----------


## نجمه سهيل

غناتي صوفـــــ ي ـــا

جمع السلة (( سلال ))

أبغى جمع كلمة (( قفص ))

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اقفاص

----------


## صوفيا

صح 


طيب جمع جميلة

----------


## عنيده

جميلات .. 


جمع حيوان .. 



تحياتي

----------


## سحابة نور

حيوانات

جمع صندل

تحياتو

----------


## همس الصمت

*جمع صندل == صنادل*

*ماهو جمع كلمة* 
*دفتر*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

دفاتر

مرسم

----------


## شواطئ شوق

مراسم
جمع بئر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ابار 

مسلح

----------


## عنيده

مسلحين .. 



دفه .. 


تحاتي

----------


## LUCKY

دفات 


عقال

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عقلة

طرحه

----------


## عنيده

طرحات .. 



كمبيوتر ..

----------


## سيناريو

*كمبيوترات* 

*حصان*

----------


## عنيده

حصنه .. 





دفتر ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

دفاتر

خاين

----------


## شواطئ شوق

خونة
ماجمع كلمة فرزدق

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن ما اليها جمع

----------


## fatemah

طيب مافي كلمة 
طيب انا بقول شي سهل
وش جمع
قلم 
..}{..تحيــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

أقلام 


مشط

----------


## fatemah

مشوط ^_^
ام جمع
ادم
..}{..تحيــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما فهمت قصدش؟؟؟؟

----------


## fatemah

جمع كلمة 
آدم
..}{..تحيــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما فهمت قصدش؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## fatemah

.اوادم يعني ههه
وكلمتي الجديدة 
وردة
..}{..تحيــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ورود

سندويشة

----------


## حكاية حب

*سندويشات*
*جمع كلمة [ حذاء ]*
*... .. .*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

احذية

شنطة

----------


## عنيده

*شنط ..* 




*جمع كلمه هم .. >>>> الله يبعدنا ويبعدكم ع الهم ..*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام عليكم]~
هموم
جمع كلمة آنية 
تحياتي

----------


## همس الصمت

*جمع آنيه == أواني*
*ماهو جمع كلمة*
*دولاب ؟؟*

----------


## همس الصمت

*جمع آنيه == أواني*
*ما هو جمع كلمة* 
*دولاب ؟؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

دواليب

حاسبة

----------


## شواطئ شوق

جمع فرزدق فرازد

----------


## شواطئ شوق

جمع حاسبة حاسبات
ماجمع كلمة عصير

----------


## همس الصمت

*جمع كلمة عصير == عصيرات*
*ماهو جمع كلمة*
*فاطم ؟؟*

----------


## شواطئ شوق

ربما فواطم 
مامعنى كلمة مسباح

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شواطئ احنا مسابقتنا ما جمع وليس ما معنى 

جمع مسباح

مسابيح

طراد

----------


## looovely

كمان عطااااااااااشى.. من ساقي العطاشى أبا الفضل العباس ع

----------


## همس الصمت

*أتوقع إن جمع طراد هو  طرادات*

*ما هــــو جمع كلمة*
*جعفـــــــــر ..*

*خيتي عفاف الهدى انتظر التصحيح  ..*
*تحياتي ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

اشكركم جميعا على تفاعلكم بموضوعي 
والله يديمه من تواصل

----------


## المتحير

جعافر 


ما هو جمع كلمة دين؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*اذا كانت ((دين اي ديانة )) فهي  اديان* 

*واذاكانت (( دين يعني قرض ))  فهي  ديون* 



*ما هو جمع  كلمة  شيخ * 


*وشيوخ من الان   اقول  لكم  غلط*

----------


## همس الصمت

*جمع شيخ*
*أتوقع* 
*أشياخ ..*
*أنتظر التصحيح ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن

مشايخ

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم  جواب ابنتي* 


*همس الصمت  صحيح 100%* 

*جمع  كلمة  شيخ  هي  (اشياخ )* 

*تشكري ابنتي* 


*سؤالي  هو* 

*ما هو جمع كلمة* 

*القاضي* 


*****************

----------


## المتحير

قاضي=قواضي

كلمة:

:جيش

----------


## عفاف الهدى

جمع كلمة قاضي 


قضاة

----------


## همس الصمت

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*تشكر ابتي على التصحيح*
*والحمدلله انها طلعت صح ..*

*جمع كلمة قاضي هي*
*قضاة .*

*وجمع كلمة جيش هي*
*جيوش ..*

----------


## همس الصمت

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*ماهو جمع كلمة :*
*بقعة  ؟؟؟؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بقاع

ماهو جمع كلمة ينبوع

----------


## إبتسام السهم

ينابيع 

عطلة

----------


## همس الصمت

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*جمع كلمة ينبوع هي*
*ينابيع ..*

*ماهو جمع كلمة*
*نهر ..؟؟؟*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أنهار


بحر

----------


## همس الصمت

*سبقني اخي إبتسام السهم في الاجابة*
*لذلك سأجيب على كلمتة ..*
*جمع كلمة عطلة هي*
*عُـطــل ..*

*ما هي جمع كلمة*
*نهــر ؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## همس الصمت

*جمع كلة بحــر*
*هي بحـــار ..*

*ماهو جمع كلمة*
*إمرأة ..؟؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعتقد ان ما اليها جمع

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أعتقد أن جمع كلمة إمرءة

نساء

تفاحة

----------


## المتحير

تفاح 

يسلمو على تصحيح

جمع كلمة ارض

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الأرضين
يمكن ما ادري

----------


## همس الصمت

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*أعتقد جمع أرض هي*
*أراضي ..*
*ننتظر التصحيح ..*


*بالنسبه لجمع كلمة إمرأة* 
*خيتي عفاف لها جمع وهو*
*نساء .*
*إذن اخي إبتسام السهم اجابتك صحيحة ..*

*تحياتي الطيبة للجميع ..*

----------


## همس الصمت

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*ما هــــو جمع كلمة* 
*عنقــــــــــــــود ؟؟؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عناقيد

----------


## إبتسام السهم

ما هو جمع كلمة سماء ؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سماوات

----------


## إبتسام السهم

ما هو جمع كلمة : كلمة ؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

اشكر جميع من شارك في الموضوع 
ولا عدمت تواصلكم النير 


كلمـــــــــــــــــات 


ما هو جمع كلمة(( صخره ))

----------


## إبتسام السهم

صخور 




رمل

----------


## ورده محمديه

رمـــــــــــــــال 
ما هو جمع كلمة دولاب

----------


## إبتسام السهم

دواليب


جوال

----------


## ورده محمديه

جـــــــــــــــــــــــوالات

ما هو جمع كلمة مخده

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مخاد

جمع شريط

----------


## ورده محمديه

اشرطـــــــــــــــــه

جمع كلمه سور

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اسوار

جهاز

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*أجهزه*

----------


## المتحير

وين السؤال

----------


## أحلى زهر

ماهو جمع كلمة   .. صفة .. ؟؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

صـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــفات 
ما هو جمع كلمة عقال

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عقله

بسكوت

----------


## المتحير

بساكيت

لحم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## إبتسام السهم

لحوم 


نبات

----------


## ورده محمديه

نباتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ات 
جمع كلمة فراوله

----------


## همس الصمت

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*أتوقع إن كلمة فراولة تستخدم في الجمع والافراد*
*فنستطيع أن نقول حبة فراولة واحده*
*ونستطيع أيضاً ان نقول خمس حبات فراولة*
*إذن الجمع والافراد هو واحد ..*
*أتمنى التصحيح منك خيتي ..*
*دمتي بخير ...*

----------


## همس الصمت

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*سؤالي*
*ماهو حمع كلمة*
*عندليب ؟؟؟*

----------


## رحيل القلب

عندليب جمعها
عنادل
ما هو جمع كلمة مشكلة 

تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## همس الصمت

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*جمع كلمة مشكلة هو*
*مشاكل*
*ماهو جمع كلمة*

*صندوق ؟؟؟*

----------


## رحيل القلب

جمع صندوق 
صناديق
ما هو جمع كلمة فرشاة


تحياتي....
رحيل القلب

----------


## همس الصمت

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*جمع كلمة فرشة*
*هو فرشّ أو فراشي*

*ماهو جمع كلمة* 
*صينية ؟؟؟*

----------


## ياجرح

صواني


ما هو جمع كلمة طلحة

----------


## همس الصمت

*طلحة جمعها هو* 
*طلحات*
*ما هو جمع كلمة* 
*مصطفى ..؟؟*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

مصطَفُون 

كنز

----------


## همس الصمت

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*كنـــــــــوز* 

*ماهو جمع كلمة* 

*أمل ؟؟؟*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

آمال 

نمر

----------


## صمته جرحني

نمور 

حليب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

امي اتقول

حلبات

ها ها ها

بس اظن ان ماليها جمع

----------


## رحيل القلب

فعلا عفاف الهدى
كلمة حليب لا جمع لها
طيب ما هو جمع كلمة عنب


تحياتي....
رحيل القلب

----------


## المتحير

ليس لها جمع

كلمة جملة

----------


## همس الصمت

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*أتوقع ان جمع كلمة عنب*
*هي أعناب ..*
*وجمع كلمة جملة*
*هي* 
*جُمل ..*

*ما هو جمع كلمة*

*دعاء ؟؟؟*

----------


## رحيل القلب

جمع دعاء
أدعية 
ماهو جمع كلمة جرس

تحياتي....
رحيل القلب

----------


## أحلى زهر

ماهو جمع كلمة كأس؟؟

----------


## المتحير

كؤوس لكن اختي ما جاوبتي على السؤال

ما جمع كلمة نبي؟

----------


## أُخرىْ

أنبياء,,


ماجمع غضنفر

----------


## إبتسام السهم

غضنفرون

روح

----------


## أُخرىْ

إبتسام للأسف إجابتك,,خطأ

[غضنفر: غضافر]
 حروفه عددها خمسة أحدها زائد نحذفه للجمع، ولا نحذف حرفاً أصلياً,,

,, وجمع كلمتك,,
روح ,,>>> أرواح !!

----------


## أُخرىْ

*ماجمع,,*
*(فرزدق)*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

مع اختي عفاف الهدى
جمعها مشايخ

----------


## أُخرىْ

إختي لؤلؤه نجفيه,,
الاب محمود سعد,,صحح الأجابه,,جمع شيخ (أشياخ)
وبما أن,,الاخت شواطئ شوق وضعت قبلي,,,جمع فرزدق
وهو  فرازد,,لان  حروفه الخمسه اصليه نحذف الاخير’’



ولذلك ماجمع,,


كلمة


برئ

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

ابرياء

----------


## إبتسام السهم

ما جمع كلمة إنسان

----------


## همس الصمت

جمع إنسان 
أتوقع  بشـــر

انتظر التصحيح اخي ابتسام

وكلمتي هي 
ما هو جمع كلمة
لؤلؤ ؟؟

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اتوقع جمع كلمه لؤلؤ


لآلئ

----------


## همس الصمت

صح خيتي الامل الوردي
بس وين كلمتك ؟؟؟
يعطيك العافيه ..

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> جمع إنسان 
> 
> أتوقع بشـــر



 
أبغى جمع من نفس اللفظ ؟ :noworry:

----------


## همس الصمت

هل 
إنس 
صحيحه ؟؟؟
أنتظر تصحيحك اخي ..

----------


## إبتسام السهم

^^
نعم صحيح

----------


## المتحير

السؤاااااااااااااااااااااااااال

----------


## إبتسام السهم

^^ 
لا مانع من أن تظيف لنا سؤال من عندك

----------


## الأمل الوردي

جمع كلمه عنكبوت؟

----------


## إبتسام السهم

عناكب ...

ملف

----------


## shia1girl4life

*ملفات
انتظر تصحيحك اخوي
ما هو جمع وردة*

----------


## shia1girl4life

*ملفات*
*انتظر تصحيحك اخوي*
*ما هو جمع وردة?*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

^^
صح 



ورود 





ما هو جمع كلمة بر

----------


## أحلى زهر

أعتقد أنها : براري 

ان شاء الله تكون صح

ماهو جمع كلمة : صمام

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن صمامات

جمع كلمة

بستان

----------


## الأمل الوردي

جمع بستان بساتين

----------


## الأمل الوردي

جمع كلمه

عندليب

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جمع كلمة عندليب
هي
عنادل ..

----------


## همس الصمت

ماهو جمع كلمة
قـــــــط ؟؟؟

----------


## رحيل القلب

جمع كلمة قط
قطط

ماهو جمع كلمة نعامة

تحياتي....
رحيل القلب

----------


## إبتسام السهم

^^^


نعام 




ما هو جمع  كلمة طائر ؟

----------


## الأمل الوردي

طيور


ما جمع كلمه حذاء؟

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

احذية

ماهو جمع قطعة

----------


## ابو طارق

*جمع كلمة قطعة هو* 


*قطع* 


*ما هو جمع كلمة*


*اخطبوط*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

جمع كلمه اخطبوط أخاطب

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ماهو جمع كلمه أرض؟

----------


## أحلى زهر

جمع كلمة أرض أراضي 

ماهو جمع كلمة حقيبة

----------


## الأمل الوردي

حقائب


وماهو جمع كلمه

غراب

----------


## أحلى زهر

غربان 


ماهو جمع كلمة فرس ؟

----------


## hope

فرسان 

جمع كلمةشمــس ..

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

شموس

جمع كلمة قمر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اقمار

جمع فلك

----------


## الأمل الوردي

أفلاك


ماهوجمع كلمه


شنطه

----------


## ابو طارق

شنط

ما جمع  كلمة 

كبد

----------


## رحيل القلب

أكباد 
ماهو جمع كلمة كلية

تحياتي....
رحيل القلب

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جمع كلمة كلية هو
كلى ..

----------


## همس الصمت

ماهو جمع كلمة
ورقة  ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## looovely

أوراق  
               ماجمع كلمة..أظفر

----------


## أحلى زهر

جمع كلمة ورقة أوراق 


ماهو جمع كلمة ساعة

----------


## أحلى زهر

جمع كلمة أظفر أظافر

----------


## اناوالبحرتوأمان

جمع كلمة ساعه هي ساعات
ماجمع كلمة نادي؟!

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نوادي

جمع كلمة 

شقه

----------


## اسيرة شوق

شقق

الكلمه اسمي ههه

أسيرة

----------


## أحلى زهر

أسيرات

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

اسيرات

جمع كلمة خفاش؟

----------


## همس الصمت

جمع كلمة خفاش هي
خفافيش

----------


## همس الصمت

ماهو جمع كلمة
 توقيع

----------


## looovely

تواقيع
                        جمع كلمة سرير

----------


## همس الصمت

جمع سرير
هو
أسرّة

ماهو جمع كلمة
ثوب ؟؟

----------


## أحلى زهر

جمع كلمة ثوب ثياب 


ماهو جمع كلمة كتاب ؟

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*جمع كلمة كتاب (كُتُب)..*
*ماجمع كلمة...قرآن...*

*موفقين جميعاً..*

----------


## رحيل القلب

مو كانه قرآن مالها جمع << كدا كانوا يقولوا لنا في المدرسة
بس نقدر نجمع مرادفها مصحف = مصاحف

اللي يعرف يصحح لنا


تحياتي....
رحيل القلب

----------


## looovely

اتوقع كلام رحيل صح..بما أنا رحيل لم
                            تضع كلمة سأضع بدلاًعنها..
                                    جهاز..

----------


## الأمل الوردي

أجهزه


ماهو جمع كلمه جامعه؟

----------


## looovely

جامعات
                                     ماجمع كلمة كأس

----------


## رحيل القلب

جمع كلمة كأس 
كؤوس

ما هو جمع كلمة رباط

تحياتي....
رحيل القلب

----------


## ابو طارق

جمع كلمة  رباط 

أربطة 

ما هو جمع كلمة 

جمع

----------


## همسة ألم

اعتقد جموع

----------


## shia1girl4life

مجموع

----------


## مجـرد انسانهـ

جمآعآت هع

----------


## إبتسام السهم

جموع 


ما هو جمع كلمة بيت ؟

----------


## مجـرد انسانهـ

أبيآت 
أو 
بيووت

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة بيوت 
في المرة القادمة ضعي لنا كلمة .....


ما هو جمع كلمة حوت .؟

----------


## shia1girl4life

*صح بس نسيتي تسألي*

----------


## shia1girl4life

*حيتان*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

^^^

في المرة القادة ضعي لنا سؤال ...!

ما هو جمع كلمة هدهد ؟

----------


## أحاسيس

موضوع شيق ور ائع يسلمواااااا

مجموع كلمة هدهد ؟

يمكن ما يكون ليها مجموع 

وهذه من عندي هداهد 

عسى الأجابة صح ههههههههههههههههههه

سؤالي ما مجموع كلمة قرآن ؟

----------


## إبتسام السهم

^^

مصاحف 



ماهو جمع كلمة باب ؟

----------


## الأمل الوردي

أبواب

----------


## Princess

مرحبا

ابواب

ما جمع كلمة رحمن..؟؟

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أتوقع رحماء + أنتظر التصحيح 


ما هو جمع كلمة ليل ؟

----------


## Princess

خطأ مو رحماء

جمع ليل 
ليالي

ارجع

جمع رحمن

؟؟

----------


## همس الصمت

جمع كلمة ليل هو
ليالي  أو ليال ..

----------


## همس الصمت

ماهو جمع كلمة
رد  ؟؟؟؟

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ردود

----------


## إبتسام السهم

^^

ردود

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> خطأ مو رحماء
> 
> جمع ليل 
> ليالي
> 
> ارجع
> 
> جمع رحمن
> 
> ؟؟



 
يمكن    رحيمون

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ماهو جمع كلمه فم؟

----------


## Princess

مرحبا 
فم لا جمع لها..
يقال افواه من فاه.. 
ارجع واكرر 
جمع رحمن 
خيو ابتسام غلط الجمع..
رحيمون جمع رحيم وكذلك رحماء..

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أعتقد أن جمعها هو نفس الكلمة 

أي كلمة رحمن تصلح للجمع والمفرد

----------


## ورده محمديه

ولا عدمت تفاعلكم
دمتم متواصلين معي

----------


## المتحير

اين السؤال

----------


## Princess

مرحبا

صح ابتسام السهم 
رحمن صفه تطلق للفظ الجلاله الله .. فقط..
لذلك لا جمع لها فالله واحد احد..

يعطيك العافيه..


طيب ما جمع 

سكة..

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

سكة جمعها سكك 
وبالعامي 
صكيك هههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

جمع كلمة جعفر

----------


## المتحير

جعافر او جعفرين

جمع كلمة دين

----------


## looovely

أديان
 كلمة غراب؟؟

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
ههههههههههه عجبتني صكيك
هههههههههههههههههه عفر حتى بعاميتنا ما نقول سكيك ولا صكوك
طرقات وشوارع 

طيب جمع غراب..

غربان

ويش جمع

شهاب
؟؟

----------


## همس الصمت

جمع كلمة شهاب
هي
شُهـــــب ..
إن شاء الله صحيحة  ..

----------


## همس الصمت

ماهو جمع كلمة
نيزك ؟؟؟

----------


## شواطئ شوق

جمع نيزك نيازك 

ماجمع كلمة ميزان

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*داخلة لقافة وابي اشارك معاكم*

*جمع ميزان موازين*


*أتمنى انو الجواب يكون صح*

*تحياتي*

----------


## المتحير

وين السؤال

^^^^^^

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*ما جمع كلمة ناقة؟؟؟*

----------


## همسة ألم

نياق 

ماهو جمع كلمة عين ؟

----------


## رحيل القلب

> نياق 
> 
> ماهو جمع كلمة عين ؟



جمع كلمة عين هو
أعين أو عيون
أرجو التصحيح

ماهو جمع كلمة صنبور


تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

> نياق 
> 
> ماهو جمع كلمة عين ؟



 
*السلام عليكم*

*في اللغة العربية هذا جمع صحيح لكن الجمع الحقيقي هو نوق*

*جمع كلمة عين هو عيون*

*ان شاء الله يكون صحيح*

*تحياتي*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*جمع صنبور هو صنابير*


*تحياتي*

----------


## shogo

مرحبا

جمع صنبور صنابير

ما جمع ساق؟؟؟؟؟؟

باي

----------


## رحيل القلب

> ما جمع ساق؟؟؟؟؟؟



جمع كلمة ساق هو
سيقان

ماهو جمع كلمة
رافد



تحياتي....
رحيل القلب

----------


## اسير الهوى

اظن انها روافد اذا ماخاب ظني..

ماجمع مرسى

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*جمع ساق سووق*


*وجمع مرسى مراسي*


*ما جمع إمراة؟؟؟؟*


*نسألكم الدعاء*

----------


## همس الصمت

إمرأة 
ليس لها جمع من نفس اللفظ
ولكنه يتم أخذ كلمة نساء
على إنها الجمع لها ..
أتمنى تكون الاجابه صحيحة ..
تحياتي ..

----------


## همس الصمت

ماهو جمع كلمة

صرصور ...؟؟

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*اكييييييد صح*

*جمع صرصور صراصير*

*ما جمع كلمة حافِل؟؟؟*

*نسألكم الدعاء*

----------


## همس الصمت

أعتقد 
حوافِل ..
أنتظر التصحيح ..

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*خيتو* 

*أني أدور على كلمات صيغة جمها مو سهله عشان تحقز على التفكير*

*وأحط كل كلمة في جملة وبعدين اجمعها واتاكد*

*مثلاً*

*حافِل*
*هذا جمع حافِل*

*هذه جموع* *حافِلة*

*وبما انو وقت حطيت الجمله ما كنت متاكدة ... سألت  مدرسة اللغة اللي معاي في البيت عنها بعد ما طلعت من الصفحة* 

*وقالت انو حافِل صيغة جمع ولكن وقت قلت لها شلون فكرت  قالت* 

*انو معاي حق في هالحالة*

*على العموم احس انو المنافسة بكلمات صعبة أكثر حماسة وتشويييييق*

*لهالسبب أدور الصعب وأحطه*

*أعتذر لك عزيزتي*

*ما أحب أشكك أحد في قدراته...*

*السؤال التالي منك...*

*نسألكم الدعاء*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*بما انو العزيزة همس ما إجت بسؤال...*
*السؤال هو*

*ما جمع كلمة فُلة؟؟؟*

*بالتوفيق*

----------


## اسير الهوى

فلة جمعها فِلَلْ

ماهو جمع قافلة

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*خيو اسير الفاء فوقها ضمة مو كسرة... جاوب*

*جمع قافلة قوافل*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

جمع فَلة ..فَل

ما جمع رائعة.؟؟؟؟

----------


## اسير الهوى

رائعة تجمع برائعات او بروائع

----------


## المتحير

اسير الهوى وين الكلمة

----------


## $(مسرعه بشويش)$

اسير والمتحير ماحطو كلمات ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
طيب
ماجمع كلمة هوى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*أتوقع أهواء*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*ما جمع كلمة سوط؟؟؟؟*

----------


## المتحير

اسواط

ما جمع كلمة منارة

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

نعم أسواط والأصح سياط

جمع منارة منارات او منائر

واذا كان صح جيب كلمة من عندك

لنو قاموسي فاضي

----------


## TEKKEN

*مراااااااااااااااااااااااحب*

*لقافة بس ابي احط ليكم  كلمة وبنشوف*

*ما جمع كلمة سنارة؟؟؟*

*أي تبع صيد السمك*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*اتوقع سنارات*

*ما جمع اله؟؟؟؟*

----------


## TEKKEN

*السلام عليكم*  
*يمكن آلهه* 
*وش جمع كلمة رمح ؟؟* 
*أسألُكم الدعاء* 

*ترى الكلمه سهله جداً* 

*تحياتي*

----------


## المتحير

رماح

ناصر؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!

----------


## TEKKEN

*أنصار* 

*كاسر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## المتحير

اكسار

  موقع

----------


## همسة ألم

مواقع 
ويش جمع كلمه ورد ؟!

----------


## المتحير

ورود

موضوع

----------


## TEKKEN

*هلا*

*خطئ اكسار الصح كواسر*

----------


## TEKKEN

هلا 

مواضيع

مشروب ؟

----------


## المتحير

مشروبات

شيء

----------


## TEKKEN

أشياء 

شمس؟

----------


## همسة ألم

شموش 
وشو جمع قمر ؟

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

أقمار

ما جمع وادي؟؟؟

----------


## اسير الهوى

وديان

ماجمع مرفئ

----------


## TEKKEN

*هلا* 

*مرافئ*

*طبل ؟؟*

----------


## looovely

> وديان
> 
> 
> ماجمع مرفئ



      مرافئ>>يمكن :bigsmile:

----------


## looovely

> *هلا* 
> 
> *مرافئ* 
> 
> *طبل ؟؟*



              طبول

----------


## looovely

جمع كهل؟؟

----------


## TEKKEN

هلا 

كهول

كلب ؟

----------


## اسير الهوى

كلاب

وانتو بكرامة

إبريق

----------


## looovely

آباريق>>عفر صعبه

----------


## looovely

مصباح؟؟

----------


## TEKKEN

*هلا* 

*مصابيح*

*زلزال؟*

----------


## $(مسرعه بشويش)$

زلازل

قاع؟

----------


## همسة ألم

قيعان...عفر 
ماجمع كلمه نجم ؟

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

نجم... نجوم


ما جمع راهب؟؟؟

----------


## رحيل القلب

> السلام عليكم
> 
> نجم... نجوم
> 
> 
> ما جمع راهب؟؟؟



رهبان


ما هو جمع كلمة كاهن



تحياتي....
رحيل القلب

----------


## TEKKEN

*السلام عليكم*

*كَهَنَةٌ*

*ابريق ؟*

----------


## المتحير

اباريق

ثوب؟

----------


## همس الصمت

ثوب جمعها أثواب ..

ماهو جمع كلمة
دولاب ؟؟؟

----------


## المتحير

> ثوب جمعها أثواب ..
> 
> ماهو جمع كلمة
> 
> دولاب ؟؟؟



 

اثواب صح بس الاصح ثياب

دواليب

إضائه

----------


## TEKKEN

*إضائات*

----------


## المتحير

وين السؤال
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## TEKKEN

*هلا*

*جمل ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*جمال* 


*سائق*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

سائقين
ما جمع كلمة كمبيوتر

----------


## TEKKEN

*كمبيوترات*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما جمع كلمة* 

*هائم*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

هائم جمعها هائمون

ما جمع رحى؟؟

سهلة... اللي ما يجيبها يا ويله <<< تهديد يعني << هيك شي

موفقين

----------


## TEKKEN

*هلا*

*ما أدري* 

*ههههههههههه*

*خخخخخخخخ*

*بااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااي*

----------


## $(مسرعه بشويش)$

يمكن رواحي مو متاكدة بس اتوقع

طيب وش جمع كلمة سروال؟
خخخخخخخخخخخ
حليوة الكلمة صح؟
سروال عنتر

----------


## ابو طارق

*الرحى  ليس لها  جمع  لانها هي تسمية* 

*نقول مثلا   ((حجر الرحى))  واحجار الرحى*

----------


## ابو طارق

*جمع سروال* 

* سراويل*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هو جمع  كلمة* 


*منجنيق*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*عفر*
*منجنيقااات ...*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

خيتوا صدفة البحر

شلون ما ليها جمع وانتي جمعتيها

جوابش صح

عمو ابو طارق

جمع منجنيق  مجانق او منجنيقات

مو متاكدة بس الاكثر صحة اتوقع مجانق

بانتظار التصحيح

----------


## TEKKEN

*السلام عليكم* 

*وين السؤال أيلول ؟؟*

*نسألكم الدعاء*

----------


## ابو طارق

> السلام عليكم
> 
> خيتوا صدفة البحر
> 
> شلون ما ليها جمع وانتي جمعتيها
> 
> جوابش صح
> 
> عمو ابو طارق
> ...



 
جمع كلمة منجنيق  هو 

*مجانيق*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

مجانيق فيها ياء

حرف علة سقط سهوا<< ما اعترف بحروف العلة لانو عندي علل بتكفي

ما جمع رفيق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## مريم المقدسة

رفقاء
ما جمع كلمة دهليز

----------


## حمامة الطف

دهاريز

جمع كلمة* واير*

----------


## أسرار الليل

وايــرات ..
جمع كلمــة عدسه

----------


## looovely

_  عدسات,,_
_      خاطري احط كلمة صعبه بس مو جاي_ 
_                           ع بالي_
_                             اممممممم_ 
_                         جمع وسام,,_

----------


## اسير الهوى

وسام=اوسمة
v
v
v
v

فرقد

----------


## عاشق العسكري

عجبتني اللعبة  
أنا بعطيكم كلمة
عيش 
وأنتظر الرد

----------


## looovely

> فرقد



                أعتقد فراقد

----------


## looovely

> عجبتني اللعبة 
> أنا بعطيكم كلمة
> عيش>>تقصد الحياة لووووو الأرز,,مافهمت كتبتها بالعامي 
> وأنتظر الرد



         ما عتقد لها جمع :wink:

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

اتوقع جمع عيش عيوش<<< عامية على بطنها

طيب ما جمع منتظِر؟؟؟

ومتباركيبن بالمولد

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## نادِ عليًا

السلام عليكم

جمع منتظر منتظرون

----------


## TEKKEN

*ما جمع قاتل ؟*

----------


## قمر دنياي

قاتلون 

ماجمع كلمة 

لوحه

----------


## TEKKEN

*لوحااات* 
*المتحير يحط السؤال*

----------


## المتحير

كلاب 
تلفاز

----------


## TEKKEN

*مع الأسف يا صديقي أنا جاوبت قبلك*

----------


## المتحير

واسف اذا غلطت في حقك

----------


## ابو طارق

*وضاعت الطاسة وما  حد وضع  سؤال* 


*ما هو جمع كلمة* 


*توراة*

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

توراة 

ليس لها جمع

----------


## looovely

جمع كلمة تربة؟؟

----------


## المتحير

تراب او اتربة 

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟نفق؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## TEKKEN

* أنفاق* 

*المتحير يحط  سؤال*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اني سبقته
شنب

----------


## TEKKEN

*شنوب أو أشناب* 

*( أنا قلت المتحير يحط السؤال )*

----------


## المتحير

على امرك تيكن

باب

----------


## سماءك حلمي

أبــــــــــــواب  :bigsmile: 

ماجــــمع كلـــمة 
سكـــيـــن ؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*سكاكين* 


*ما هو جمع كلمة* 

*فأرة*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*اتوقع انو فأرات*

*انتظر التصحيح*

----------


## عاشق العسكري

أعني
الحياة مشكورة looovely
يسلمو
شديدة الملاحظة
تحياتي...

----------


## صدفة البحر

*فئرااااااااااااااااان >>*
*ننتظر التصحيح*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

ما جمع نِد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## همسه دلع

وعليكم السلام  
ما جمع نِد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اعتقد الأنداد

تحياتي..

----------


## قمر دنياي

ماجمع كلمة 

كمبيوتر

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

كمبيوترات 


ما جمع كلمه سنة ؟

----------


## قمر دنياي

سنن 

ماجمع كلمة ورده

----------


## عاشق العسكري

ورود
ماجمع كلمة رسيفر

----------


## زهرة الهدى

*رسيفرات*

*ماجمع كلمة عطشان*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عطاشى
جمع صائم

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

صائمون............


ما جمع كلمة رزمة؟؟؟؟

----------


## المتحير

رزامة

سيارة؟

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

العفو منك خيو المتحير جوابك خطأ..

حاول مرة اخرى

----------


## المتحير

رزم؟

ارج التصحييييييييح

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

اييييييييييييييييييييييييييييوه

هيك صح

جمع سيارة سيارات 

والكلمة عليك<<< هذا اللي فالحة فيه

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## المتحير

نجم؟

ما يخالف اراويك علي الكلمة

----------


## قمر دنياي

نجوم 

موضوع

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

موضوعات 

هاتف

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هواتف

مصحف

----------


## الأمل الوردي

مصاحف




ما هو جمع كلمة خلد (حيوان قارض)؟

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

خلود  مني متأكدة 

بس بحط الكلمة 

عطلة

----------


## صدى الهمس

عُطل / عطلات

علبة ..

----------


## ابو طارق

*علبة  جمعها   :::   علب* 



*مشط*

----------


## عاشق العسكري

ما أتوقع ليها جمع
أنتظر التصحيح
تحياتي...

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

يمكن مشوط

انتظر التصحيح

----------


## ليالي الدجى

حتى أني بعد أقول عطاشى
يسلمو خيتووو عالمسابقه تجنن

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

مشط..... امشاط

حيوان قارض... حيوانات قارضة او قوارض


ما جمع... طًور....؟؟؟؟


نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## قمر دنياي

أطوار 
أرجو التصحيح!!!!

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

الاجابة صحيحة اخيتي


دورك ...اعطينا كلمة...

----------


## قمر دنياي

أمممممم 

الكلمه :

رساله

----------


## عاشق العسكري

رسالات أو على قولتنا رسايل
ما جمع كلمة 
نعمة

----------


## همسة ألم

نغمات ...
إذا كانت صح 
جمع كلمة شمعة ؟؟

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

شمعات او شموع 

جمع كلمة عيد

----------


## نور الباقر

اعياد


جمع كلمة حصان

----------


## ابو طارق

*احصنة * 


*جمع  كلمة  * 

*شقية*

----------


## ورده محمديه

_مشكورين حبايبي على التفاعل الرائع_

_ودمتم متواصلين معي_ 
_تحياتي الحارهـ_

----------


## المتحير

شقيقات او شقائق

ما جمع كلمة :

قدر

----------


## ملك الإحساس

هع اقدار 

مشكوره خيه على الموضوع

ماجمع كلمة ^^^ رمضان هع

----------


## آنسة دراقة

*رمضانياات*

*خخخخـ*


*جمع كلمة ،، تلفاز ....؟؟؟؟*

----------


## ملك الإحساس

*تـــــــ لفزيوناتـــــ*


*اوك ماجمع كلمة جهـــــاز*

*تحياتــــــ ي* 

*ملـــــــك الاحســــــــــاسـ*

*^^^^^^^^^^^^*

*مشكوره خيه على اللعبه*

----------


## قمر دنياي

أجهزه 
الى بعدي 
كيبورد

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم


كبيورد.... كيبوردات


ما جمع صهوة؟؟؟

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## قمر دنياي

يمكن 
صهوات 
أرجو التصحيح

----------


## المتحير

ما جكع شبكة؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

_شبكات_ 

_ماهو جمع <<سبورة>>_

----------


## المتحير

سبابير

أو سبورات

جم تعليم؟

----------


## نور الباقر

*تعاليم او تعليمات*

----------


## النور الالهي

ساعة

----------


## ورده محمديه

_ساعات_ 

_(_
_(_
_(_
_(_
_>>لمبـــــــــــــــــــــــه<<_

----------


## المتحير

لمبات

يشاهد

----------


## عبق الورد

ماجمع 

لوحة

ابي الرد

----------


## المتحير

اول ردو على سؤال

يشاهد؟

----------


## أموله

مممممـــ كلمة يشآهد جمعـــ  يشآهدونــــ  ولوحـــهــ (( لوحآتــــ )) 


اوكيهـــ  مممم كلمة حصانـــ   :in_love: 

(( بالجمعـــــــــ 

تحيآتيـــ بِود أمووولـــ

----------


## اسيرة شوق

أحسنه

طيب كلمة

قديم !!

----------


## ورده محمديه

*قدماء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*جمع كلمة نص*

----------


## جنة الرضا

نصوص

----------


## جنة الرضا

جمع كلمة برواز

----------


## عفاف الهدى

براوييز

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حمع كلمة سهم

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

سهام

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

ماهو جمع كلمة 

شمعدان

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتوقع ما اليها جمع

----------


## صدفة البحر

*شماعد أو شمعدانات ..*
*ننتظر التصحيح ؟؟!!*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*جمع كلمة ( حصِن ) ؟؟*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

احصنه 

ننتظر التصصحيح :)

----------


## صدفة البحر

*رووونغ حبيبتي عشوووقـه*
*حاولي مرة ثانية ..*
*طيب خليني اساعدش طشوونة ..*
*( تصير جمع مذكر سالم هههه ) ..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*جمع  كلمة  حصن  هو* 

*حصون*

*ارجوا التصحيح*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

هلا 

هع آسفه اجآبتي غلط 

وتسلمي ع التبسيط 

حصون

----------


## صدفة البحر

*برافوووووووووو*
*عمو أبو طارق ..*
*وعشوووقة*
*تم التقييم >>*
*ننتظر كلمة ؟؟*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

ماهو جمع كلمة ماء ؟

----------


## موهبهـ

السلآم عليكم والرحمهـ

اتوقع .. مياه

----------


## موهبهـ

جمع كلمة هاتف ؟؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

هواتف :)

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

ماهو جمع كلمة *دب*

----------


## موهبهـ

السلآم عليكم و الرحمهــ

دببة

----------


## ورده محمديه

جمع مشمر

----------


## موهبهـ

السلآم عليكم والرحمهــ

مشامر

----------


## موهبهـ

جمع كلمة ذرة ؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*ذرات*

----------


## ابو طارق

*جمع كلمة* 

*ورد* 

* ( بمعني الوصول وليس الزهور )*

----------


## ورده محمديه

رواد >>بنتظار التصحيح  :embarrest:

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

ماهو جمع كلمة ببسي

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*جمغ ورد... أوراد*

*جمع بيبسي ... بيبسيات<<< ماكو ثاني*

*ما جمع فيلق؟؟؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

فيالق >>خخخ

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

مآآهو جمع كلمة عشق؟

----------


## اول دمعة

عشاق 
ارجو التصحيح

----------


## ورده محمديه

عشاق

----------


## ورده محمديه

جمع كلمة<< كذاب >>

----------


## ايام زمان

جمع انسان ناس

----------


## ابو طارق

*جمع كلمة  كذاب* 

*كذابين*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هو جمع كلمة* 

*شيخ* 

*للمعلومة هي ليست شيوخ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*أشياخ* 
*مشايخ (وهي الاقرب)*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الصحيح * 

*أشياخ* 

*حسب  بحثي في المراجع*

----------


## ابو طارق

*كلمة* 


*فم*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

افومه 

او 

آفوآم 

هههههههه آتوقع غلط

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

ماهو جمع كلمه فازلين

----------


## ابو طارق

*نعم  غلط* 


*انتظر  الجواب*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

آفيمه

----------


## موهبهـ

السلآم عليكم والرحمهــ

اتواقع افواه

انتظر التصحيح  ^_^

----------


## حلاالكون

مدري عاشقوقه بس يمكن

 فوازلين أو فازلينات
هههههههههههههههههه يمكن

----------


## ابو طارق

*أفواه* 

*هو الجواب الصحيح*

----------


## ابو طارق

*جمع كلمة* 

*سبح*

----------


## ابو طارق

> مدري عاشقوقه بس يمكن
> 
> فوازلين أو فازلينات
> هههههههههههههههههه يمكن



 

*هذه كلمة اجنبية* 

*واعتقد علينا ان نبحث في* 

*الكلمات العربية  افضل*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

:embarrest:

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

ماهو جمع كلمة لبن  ?

----------


## ابو طارق

*جمع كلمة لبن* 

*ألبان*

----------


## ابو طارق

.*جمع كلمة* 

*مغرم*

----------


## حلاالكون

مغرمون >>>>جمع كلمة مغرم
صح؟ ولا؟

----------


## ألإمْبِرآطورة

كله يفوت علي 

بانتظار السؤال اليديد 

والسموحة

----------


## ابو طارق

> مغرمون >>>>جمع كلمة مغرم
> صح؟ ولا؟



 

*نعم الجواب  صح* 

*مغرمون*

----------


## ابو طارق

*جمع كلمة* 
*شبك*

----------


## ورده محمديه

اشباك

----------


## ابو طارق

*جمع كلمة* 

*رجل  سخي (كريم)*

----------


## عوامي مغترب

أسخياء
maybe

----------


## ورده محمديه

مفتاح

----------


## موهبهـ

السلآم عليكم والرحمهــ

مفاتيح

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*مآهو جمع كلمة دَهَآنْ*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

!!

----------


## ابو طارق

*دهانات*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هو جمع كلمة * 

*طويل*

----------


## حلاالكون

> *ما هو جمع كلمة* 
> 
> 
> *طويل*



 
أطوال :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest: صح؟؟؟؟

----------


## مهتاب

طوال

----------


## ابو طارق

*طوال  هي الصح*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما هو جمع كلمة* 

*أسير*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

اسراء

----------


## ابو طارق

> اسراء



 
*اسرا * 

*وليس  اسراء*

----------


## ward roza <3

اسرا

----------


## ward roza <3

ماهو جمع كلمة اخ؟؟

----------


## آنسة دراقة

إخوة

ما هو جمع كلمة سفرجل؟؟

----------


## زهرة الهدى

* 
سفرجالات أن شاء الله صح
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ماهو جمع كلمة فرشاة؟*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

فُرش أو فراشي

إن شاء الله يطلع تخميني صح..
يعطيش العافية وردة وعساااش ع القوة..

----------


## موالية حيدر

*كلمة "فرشاة" Brush مثل فرشاة الأسنان وفرشاة الشعر كلمة دخيلة على لغة العرب من اللغة التركية أو الفارسية، وأصلها "فِرجَة"، حرّفها العرب وعرّبوها ولفظوها "فرشة" و "فرشاة"، وقد تجمع على*
* "فراشي" أو "فُرَش"* 
*بضم الفاء وفتح الراء (على وزن "فُرَج").

أما كلمة "فَرْشَة" Rug, Carpet فهي مُشتقة من "الفَرْش" أي ما يُفتَرش على الأرض من جلد وفراء الحيوان وغيره ويوطأ كما يوطأ الفرش، وتجمع "الفرشة" على "فرشات". قال تعالى: وَمِنَ الأَنْعَامِ حَمُولَةً وَفَرْشًا كُلُواْ مِمَّا رَزَقَكُمُ اللّهُ وَلاَ تَتَّبِعُواْ خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ إِنَّهُ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ مُّبِينٌ (الأنعام 142) وقال تعالى: مُتَّكِئِينَ عَلَى فُرُشٍ بَطَائِنُهَا مِنْ إِسْتَبْرَقٍ وَجَنَى الْجَنَّتَيْنِ دَانٍ (الرحمن 54) حيث "فُرُش" هنا جمع "فِراش" وهو البساط، والبطائن جمع بطانة، وجمع الجمع للمبالغة فُرُشات بضم الفاء والراء.

وأما ما يشبه "الفرشاة" في عملها عند العرب فهو "القلم" أو "المكنسة" وكانت تسمى "المِسْفَرَةُ" من "سفر" بمعنى "كنس"، و "سَفَرَهُ" "كَشَطَه" وأَصله "الكشف". والسُّفَارَةُ، بالضم: الكُنَاسَةُ. 


*

----------

ورده محمديه (10-07-2010)

----------


## همسة ألم

مــآ هو جمع كلمهـ  حذاء ..؟!

----------


## موالية حيدر

> مــآ هو جمع كلمهـ حذاء ..؟!



 

*حذاء  جمعها  =      أحذية ...*


*ما جمع كلمة نملة  ؟*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*نمل* 

*ماهو جمع كلمة  مصباح*

----------


## عنيده

مصابيح ..

>>

>

عطر ..

----------


## ليلاس

*عطور ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شرشف

----------


## همسة ألم

شراشيف 


جمع 

كلمة 


دب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

دببه

جمع كلمة  

مولود

----------


## ليلاس

موآليد ..

----------

عفاف الهدى (04-21-2011)

----------


## ليلاس

جمع كلمه [ .. نآر .. ]

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ليلاس غناتي صح
نيران

جمع كلمة  
سكين

----------


## ليلاس

إجآبة صحيحة عفآإف ..~

....[ سكآكين ..

----------

عفاف الهدى (04-22-2011)

----------


## ليلاس

جمع كلمة .. غرفة ...

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابه صحيحه
غرف
جمع كلمة 
كوب

----------


## التوبي

*أول تجربه و خوض في اللغه

التي طالما أخشاها 

جمع كوب = أكواب

جمع كلمة بصل*

----------

عفاف الهدى (04-25-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن ماليها جمع؟؟؟

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

بصل هي جمع بصلة...ما جمع فِطر؟؟

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*فِطر هو مفر وجمع في نفس الوقت
ما جمع خل*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الخل .. ماله جمع هو الجمع والمفرد*


*ماجمع كلمة علبه؟*

----------


## زهرة الريف

جمع كلمة علبه ..علب


ما جمع كلمة وعد ؟؟

----------

شذى الزهراء (05-18-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اجابه صحيحة زهرة الريف ..*


*جمع كلمة وعد / وعود*

----------


## الهلال وبس

وعد -وعود ماجمع كلمة كأس

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

كؤوس...

ما جمع فريق..؟؟

----------


## مولاتي يازهراء

أتوقع مالها جمع
:)
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## همسة ألم

فرق

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

نعم هي فرق او فرقاء..<< هاي فرقاء يكولون صح بععد...

ما جمع خردة..؟؟

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*خردات   هع يمكن ؟!!*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

جمعها خرداوات...

ما جمع دِهان..؟؟

----------


## أموله

أدهنه ..~ < يمكن =\

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*يمكن دهنات
ما جمع كلمة مسطره*

----------


## أموله

مساطر ~

----------


## روح الحزن

مساطر :livid:

----------

